# Choptank Clean-Up 09/27



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Bumping this to top. Especially since this being the first fishing most are going to do after this hurricane passes us by. The cleanup is going to start at 2 pm and we will end the fishing pool at 1130 again. Hope everyone can still make it.

JASON

Greetings Jason!

Couldn't find your post, so I "bumped" her for you. I'm still in.... I think we need a listing of who is attending at this point.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Here is the last list I posted:

FL Fisherman
Catman- out I think-?????
Sandcrab
Longranger-?????
Fish Bait
Joe Mama-?????
Manayunk Jake
Naiad-?????
Flounda-?????
fisherman8876-?????
Anthony
Murphman
Shaggy
Master Caster
Wtrdog
SurfMan
Hat80

Can all you guys confirm you are still in. It should be some real good fishing next weekend. Reports from the tank after the hurricane have been promising. Now since the cleanup is still a go we need to get the food in order. Shaggy says he has two grills that we can use to cook with. I will pick em up at his work before the cleanup. Who is bringing what?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason! 

I'm in for whatever is needed... We'll see how the list shapes up.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Choptank Clean up*

I'm in , I am bringing my 6 yr. old son Liam. He is an avid fisherman already and a good helper. We'll bring some dogs and burgers if that 's cool, what time is the gig starting? Can someone supply me with directions from Wilmington DE? Tight lines to all! Murphman


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*You know im in*

Hey FL,

Im there, Just let me know what to bring. Also we gonna do the convoy thing. This time i will be ready to go when you guys are ready. You or Hat are gonna have to call me early so i can get ready.........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

I’m still in and will bring charcoal and a wagon to hall stuff.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*I am in.....*

Ok guys a couple of questions:
1) is this the east or west side? Don't know what difference between cambridge or wahtever.......

2) will anyone be staying later than 11:30?

3) what do we need to for the clean up? Bags or even boxes?

4) is anyone going from the Norhtern VA area. I may not get my usuals to go with, so it may be nice to follow someone down. Not needed but just nice.. a 2 hour drive kinda sucks by yourself.

As of yet I have only met 2 or 3 P&S'ers... (Sandcrab, FL, and HappyPappy) so let me know how to spot the group.. P&S shirts or something. Really looking forward to going, hope all works out for the trip.
- Surfman


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*I'm in*

High tide is around 6:30 PM so this should leave us enough time to complete the cleanup 2 hours prior to the high tide.

What can I bring?

I will probably stay until midnight.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm in, what should we bring for the clean up?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Ok guys, I'm in.*

Jason I will be at the CT clean up again. Hell the fish live on the Cambridge side anyway... Allot of people are asking whos going to bring what. It's time to get that list going, set a hard timeline and fix the rules for the pool. I know it's work pal, but get busy. It's your gig...LOL, if you need a hand let me know...Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Here is the new list:


FL Fisherman
Catman- out I think-?????
Sandcrab
Longranger-?????
Fish Bait
Joe Mama-?????
Manayunk Jake
Naiad
Flounda-?????
fisherman8876-?????
Anthony
Murphman
Shaggy
Master Caster
Wtrdog
SurfMan
Hat80
Domestic_Goddess-?????
Rugger
Happypappy832443
Ralph Jr.



Hey Hat I will give you a call tonight. I will probably need you to get the food list together from everyone(Maybe you can bring some of those redskins hot dogs!). I will repost the rules on fish pool and make sure we have all the supplies needed for the cleanup.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Jason...

Add me to that list! I'll bring kielbasas/smoked sausages again if that works.

Are we doing another "Lure Giveaway" thing?

Bob


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Not sure, but we can if that is what the consensus wants to do. Jigmaker won't be able to make it so we won't have his excellent boat rigs on the table to offer but we can if that is what the majority wants. Glad you can make it Rugger! Probably see you at fishing island again soon.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Cambridge side??????*

FL,
Did I hear right, Cambridge side... is that East side or west side? 

I like fish lure give away... does everyone donate a lure (not used of course) 

-Surfman


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yup everyone donates a lure that feels like it. The cambridge side is the Eastern side after you drive over the bridge. You have to do a u-turn and turn right before going over the bridge again. It is right next to the VFW.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*I'll make it!*

How bout some Peroges to go with those Kilbasas and some Heinkens too. I'll be able to go to the clean up my boss gave me Saturday off;I might go to the dark side and catch them fish on lures.My dad caught a Blowfish at Drum Point near Solomons so the water is salty enough for Trout and maybe Flounder at the Tank.I love catching dem trayt on plastics.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Glad you can make it Happy. Them perogies sound good to me!


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2003)

I'll be there and I can bring baked beans.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Guess I better bring a couple of candles!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry Fl, SeaRay will have to bring the dead oops ******* dogs, Hat's a Cowboy type, so that would probably be the BEEF type hotdog, not skinless. Sorry Searay, but I just had to do it.  

Bob


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Oops, forgot, Flea has been nominated for angler of the month for October, so for those who haven't put in thier vote, go to open forum. That SOG says something like it's too self serving, but Hackin'Hat80 says let the board decide.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ha! I knew it was coming sooner or later shaggy, especially after this weekend. Sounds good Naiad.


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

sorry fl, i thought i could make it,but have to work on count of storm. might be able to come down after 4:00.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey, 8876, I won't be able to make it until 7:00 - 8:00 pm due to work (have to, FL will have my tailgating grills), but what the heck, I'll bring some extra charcoal, and grillin' food, and even if we are a "bit" late, we could still eat good.


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

sounds like a plan i know more on friday if i can make it


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Its all good, just like shaggy said come on down and enjoy the company and fishing no matter what time you make it.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Fl, you forgot my other motive, the 'gaitin' grills.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Doh! can't forget about the food!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, heck, even fisherpeople eat occasionally.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*My Dads in Also*

Hey FL,

You can add my dad to the list also. I still need to know what to bring. This thing is only a few days away...........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok, Ralph Jr is on the list. I am getting the cleanup stuff together and will be putting out the food list soon. Once out just bring whats missing.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*The Tank convoy*

Hey FL,

Whats up with the convoy. Like I said i will be ready this time..........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Shaggy,*

Funny you would bring them hotdogs up. This happened over the weekend.

Man, I was at Giantfood today and could not believe what I saw. I was looking for something to put on the grill when I saw these Redskins all beef franks on sale.

I was going to buy them because the price was right, but then I saw their motto. Down at the bottom right of the package it said..... " Redskins all beef stadium Franks, We suck just like the team!"

Now I got to ask you, whats up with that? I do have to give them credit, they told it the way it is! Needless to say, I got the Ravens dogs. Oh yeah, anyone have any fishing reports in the last few days from the Tank? (legal post)...Tightlines


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

The reason they suck is what they have as a :barf: "HEAD" coach. just my 2 cents. TRIGGER


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Easy Trigger,*

Steve resembles that remark!...LOL  Come on Shaggy, the balls in your court. What about that fishing report? (legal post)....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well here is the list of food people are bringing so far

Murphman- hot dogs and burgers
Fishbait- charcoal
Rugger- kielbasas/smoked sausages
Happypappy- perogies
Naiad- baked beans
Shaggy- 2 grills
Hat80- potatoe salad, plates and utensils
Fish-on- hot dog and hamburger buns
Anthony- Official Cook
Surfman- potatoe chips


Looks like we are going to need all the condiments. Last time we had chopped up onions,pickles and that sorts to go along with the burgers and dogs. Soda and chips would be welcome to. Beer is allowed but it can't be in a glass container. I will have plenty of trash bags and gloves for everyone. If someone can bring a small broom and dust pan that would help. Also we need a volunteer to be the cook while we are cleaning up the pier. I don't believe hookem is going to be able to make it so we need a replacement. And trust me you don't want me to cook your food. There is no rules on what food to bring. If you have something you think everyone would enjoy bring it.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'll bring,*

Tater salad, plates & utensils . As I have a digi cam I will also take the photos again. WARNING don't go to sleep, ask FL F what could happen. ....Tightlines


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Now, don't get me wrong, it is not that I don't like the Redskins, fact is as an "old Baltimore Colt Fan", and gamer, I ..................
HATE THE REDSKINS. Old Skin fans know where I am coming from, cause in the good ol' days, they hated the Colts.  

Who knows, maybe some day I'll get over it, or not.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't worry Hat I won't be falling asleep around YOU anymore!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I was planning on cleaning but I can cook if no one else volunteers to do it.
-Anthony


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

count me in, i'll probably already be at the tank by the time of the actual cleanup. i guess i could bring hot dog and hamburger buns. how many do i need to get?

fish-on


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Here is the new list:

FL Fisherman
Catman- out I think-?????
Sandcrab
Longranger-?????
Fish Bait
Joe Mama-?????
Manayunk Jake
Naiad
Flounda-?????
fisherman8876
Anthony
Murphman
Shaggy
Master Caster
Wtrdog
SurfMan
Hat80
Domestic_Goddess-?????
Rugger
Happypappy832443
Ralph Jr.
Fish-on


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey fish-on I would say at least 5 dozen of each should suffice. That would give everyone at least 2 of each. Hey MC don't think I forgot about you. I am down for convoy. I will most likely have Anthony in my car and maybe a few people in tow. We will have to get up with Hat and get a place to meet up at. I will give him a call and see what he thinks.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I don't need any Beer!I want to get some Weakies(Trout). It amazing how theres people up around the Baltimore area rooting for the Skins .


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Im gonna be late*

My son has a football game saturday at 3:15pm so im gonna have to come later than expected. I guess i will hook with you guys on the short side whenever i get there. Will anyone be staying overnight? I plan on being there all night..........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*FL, Hat, and others*

I have a small gas grill that I can bring, and if we need bags of chips, fritos or what ever I could possible pick some up from Sam's Club. Does this sound ok? or is there something else you would rather .........

Also, what about the fishing rules.. smallest fish, largest fish, most fish. Is there a pot to throw money in and how much. And shouldn't we "rookies" (as I have heard the professionsal FL Fisherman say) get a handicap, mulligan fish or something? LOL 

This should be a good trip, has anyone heard the weather yet?
- Surfman


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Surfman bring the grill just in case. Chips would be good I will put you down for that. The weather looks nice. A little rain on friday but says it will be partly cloudy through next weekend. High of 79 low of 65. If you are smart you will bring sweater b/c it gets pretty cold out there at night. I am going to put out the strict rules in a little bit. Sorry Surfman no mulligans!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Jason,
How about we do a 5 dollar rockfish only pool and a 5 dollar everything else pool and by everything else I mean gamefish only. That way there are two ways to win. What does everyone think about that? Or we could do a 5 dollar pool with 75% going to the largest rockfish, and 25% going to the largest other gamefish.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That sounds interesting what does everyone think about it?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Anthony said:


> *...we could do a 5 dollar pool with 75% going to the largest rockfish, and 25% going to the largest other gamefish.
> -Anthony *


Besides striped bass (Rockfish) there are only two other gamefish that could be counted - Bluefish and trout.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thats correct and that is how it would be. GAMEFISH ONLY. What does everyone think? Should it be for rockfish only or include all 3 gamefish?


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

I personally like the 75% to biggest rock, and 25% to biggest blue or trout. $5.00 sounds good also. I mean, after all the last rockfish I caught there was brown on top, white on bottom, had a big pair of wings, and a long tail with a stinger.. must have been at least 70 Lbs. I'm a shew-in for this one. HAHAHAHA
- Surfman


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

SurfMan said:


> *.. must have been at least 70 Lbs. *


Surfman,

If "winged Rockfish" count, then I'm out!

I like the 75/25 split. Count me in...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Flounder and Drum are also gamefish. But since those species are rarely caught at Choptank, I guess it'll be just trout and blues. Did anyone else want to cook or did you guys want me to do it? I don't mind doing it but have never really cook with small grills before.
-Anthony


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

i'm in for the fishing pool


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well Anthony........You are the official Cook! Here are the official rules for the fishing pool:

The fish included in the pool will only consist of Rockfish, Trout, and Bluefish. There will be a $5 entry into pool(which can be raised to $10 if everyone wants) We will be going by WEIGHT of fish to determine winner. 75% of the pool will go the heaviest rockfish, and 25% will go to the person with the heaviest trout or bluefish. We will have a digital scale and I will hold the money for the fish pool. There will be a sign in for the fish pool so nobody can say they were in and didn't pay. The fish pool will start after the cleanup and will end at 1130 pm for the final weigh in.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well here is the list of food people are bringing so far

Murphman- hot dogs and burgers
Fishbait- charcoal
Rugger- kielbasas/smoked sausages
Happypappy- perogies
Naiad- baked beans
Shaggy- 2 grills
Hat80- potatoe salad, plates and utensils
Fish-on- hot dog and hamburger buns
Anthony- Official Cook
Surfman- potatoe chips
Manayunk Jake- Condiments

Soda would be welcome to. Beer is allowed but it can't be in a glass container. I will have plenty of trash bags and gloves for everyone. If someone can bring a small broom and dust pan that would help. Also we need a volunteer to be the cook while we are cleaning up the pier. I don't believe hookem is going to be able to make it so we need a replacement. And trust me you don't want me to cook your food. There is no rules on what food to bring. If you have something you think everyone would enjoy bring it.

Here is the new list:

FL Fisherman
Catman- out I think-?????
Sandcrab
Longranger-?????
Fish Bait
Joe Mama-?????
Manayunk Jake
Naiad
Flounda
fisherman8876
Anthony
Murphman
Shaggy
Master Caster
Wtrdog
SurfMan
Hat80
Domestic_Goddess-?????
Rugger
Happypappy832443
Ralph Jr.
Fish-on


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

I'll bring the condoms, erhh, I mean the condiments (damn those Fruedian slips!) I figure ketchup, light mustard, dark mustard, sliced dill pickles, relish, chopped onions. I can throw in a bag of kraut for the kielbasa. I didn't see anybody mention chicken (and I don't think we need it with burgers, dogs, and sausage) so I'll skip barbecue sauce (unless somebody is foolish enough to grill a Purdue Peeler, but I don't think any kind of sauce will help...) Anybody on a special diet will have to fend for themself....

REMEMBER: NO BOTTLES! We are setting the example. Are we handing out any sort of flyer?

I like the 75-25 pool split. Why should I be the only one smiling at the end of the night? (Well, I guess I could take both pools, but I don't want to be greedy.)

Yo Jason -- Do you sleep with your mouth open or something? I can't imagine all this fuss being made about a fish on the chest....

Looks like this is shaping up R-E-A-L nice... Looking forward to meeting everyone, and seeing Jason and Anthony again!

Let the games begin....


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm developing this kind-of pseudomaniacal thought about leaving the Tank at 11.30 and driving to either the Oceanic or Shantytown Pier to fish overnight. Anyone else dumb enough to consider doing this?


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Fl Fisherman,
I had offered to bring my giant wagon to the cleanup to haul stuff down the pier but I wanted to check to see if you thought it is really needed. It’s a real b*** buster to pack.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Count me in, Just let me know what to bring and what type of bait can I take!! Are the small spot are still around the bridge, I normally use them for bait.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Bring any bait you want Flounda. And bring any kind of food you think would go along with what we already have on our list. Fish Bait your wagon would be helpful but if it is a real b++++ don't worry about. The pier is a little over 3/4 mile long and the best fishing is near the end so a pier cart is very much a necessity. Jake I tend to not sleep with my mouth open around other fisherman b/c they start thinking of getting some hot dogs and putting them near my face and taking pics of them Kids! Sounds like you got the condiments covered. This definitely is shaping up to be a great outing. And Rugger you are definitely crazy but I will think about it and see if I am crazy enough too!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I don't know even if I'll bring anything but I'll be there to help out and fish.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*WARNING TO ALL CLEAN-UP FISHERMAN*

*There is a fisherman with a chip on his shoulder that has a new digi cam. Do not fall asleep or do anything you may regret, he will be laying in wait for you.*  

Public sevice message #1


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

:jawdrop:


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

The fisherman thought he was getting this.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=33716

He ended up getting this.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=33715


Public service message #2


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Man!*

ooooH  I wouldn't slam a Outhouse door that hard....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man one day......one day. Just wait till the tog trip, I got a surprise for you


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Come on Hat show some pictures of the fisherman that fell asleep!!!!!!!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Trigger,*

So far I can't post anymore. As of today FL F has made all of his payments but you let him miss one and the rest of pics go up!....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

They were taking advantage of a fisherman under the weather(no pun intended) They are evil!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

How much do you want for each of the pictures,moneys no problem or should "WE" bid on them.:jawdrop:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Tog trip,*

don't threaten us with that. A friend of ours sent me this photo of your last boating trip. Don't look like you could be much of a threat to anyone but they said the chum slick lasted all day and made for great fishing...LOL :barf:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ha Ha that ain't me my friend but that guy really looks like he is hurting. Anthony and I went on that flounder trip out of lewes a couple weeks ago and this one guy got real sick. This guy was white but he turned so white he looked like he was dead. He kept going to the bathroom every 5 minutes to :barf:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I knew I should have*

taken the pic into photoshop and put a camo jacket on him....DAMN!


----------



## Joe mama (Jun 6, 2003)

*choptank*

Count me in guys i dont what im bringing yet but i will think of something see ya there


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Yummy:barf:


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

You know we must have all our work done or don't have any to start with,I like weeks like this, how about you all.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yup it is nice. As it slowly becomes fall I see less and less patients. Pretty soon I am going to be sittin around doing nothing and still getting paid.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds good JoeMama we will see ya there!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well here is the list of food people are bringing so far

Murphman- hot dogs and burgers
Fishbait- charcoal
Rugger- kielbasas/smoked sausages
Happypappy- perogies
Naiad- baked beans
Shaggy- 2 grills
Hat80- potatoe salad, plates and utensils
Fish-on- hot dog and hamburger buns
Anthony- Official Cook
Surfman- potatoe chips
Manayunk Jake- Condiments

Soda would be welcome to. Beer is allowed but it can't be in a glass container. I will have plenty of trash bags and gloves for everyone. If someone can bring a small broom and dust pan that would help. There is no rules on what food to bring. If you have something you think everyone would enjoy bring it.

Here is the new list:

FL Fisherman
Catman- out I think-?????
Sandcrab
Longranger-?????
Fish Bait
Joe Mama
Manayunk Jake
Naiad
Flounda
fisherman8876
Anthony
Murphman
Shaggy
Master Caster
Wtrdog
SurfMan
Hat80
Domestic_Goddess-?????
Rugger
Happypappy832443
Ralph Jr.
Fish-on
dovetherock27


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Do you see what I see?*

I see some deep holes. Holes that could make someone that tried to sneek a fish into the bigest fish pool go bye bye. With the help of some cement overshoes of course. Get my drift, someone? 
:jawdrop:


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Fish Bait!

Y'all might need that big ol' wagon to haul MY ass off the pier... Been a while since I walked that sucker!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Jake,*

I know what you mean. At the last clean up that walk liked to about kill me. I have bad legs from heart problems and it's a mutha to walk that pier. 

For this trip I'm working on putting a hitch on a fold-up bicycle to tow my piercart with. Man there has to be some way to beat that pier.....Tightlines

Thats ok, you guys laugh. If this thing works I'm going to take a patent out on it and sell you guys shares....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Clyde!

I'm not laughing -- I want one of those big old adult tricycles they use to rent on the NJ boardwalks... At the rate my arthritis is going, I'll be eligible for one of those Scooters they advertise on TV. Just think how much pocket change I can make hauling coolers and such...


----------



## Joe mama (Jun 6, 2003)

once i cross the bay bridge how much longer is it?


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Jake/Hat
Don’t worry we will just set you up on top of the wagon and haul you out to the end of the pier. This could be the start of a P&S pier courier service.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

lol, hey joe it is about 45 minutes depending on traffic. If you drive like me you can make it in under 20 minutes! But be careful in Easton. Them Po Po's everywhere. Speed drops 30mph in about 1/4 mile span.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I won't bring the Peroges man but I will be there Hey no pranks man ok Hat 80 or Husky MD.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Anthony, you bad, Hat, well I've come to expect it from you. Damn, one background on the screen and two pics to have for all to see. Decisions, decisions. AS for the bike thing, how much you selling shares for. $0.01 - $0.10 (50,000), $0.10 - $0.25 (about 25,000), $0.25 - $0.50 (10,000 ought to do), $0.50 - $1.00 (5,000) anything over a buck, and I'm out!


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Folks...

Sorry to say this, but I'm out for this Saturday. My wife called me this afternoon to ask how committed I was to fishing this Saturday. When I said "Well, I want to do it..." her response was to say that it was a shame because she couldn't refund the airline tickets she'd just purchased for New Orleans!

Anyway, she decided to spring a last-minute long weekend in New Orleans on me, so how can I be mad with that, lol? I'll raise a glass of champagne to you guys on the pier while I'm eating etoufee at Galatoires Saturday night 

See everyone in Delaware on the 4th, I hope!

Bob


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hopefully that will be the 5th, or one of us will miss the IRI event. Oh yeay, didn't really like gator much, but pleaase have a few NO, LA style Crays for me, lots of work, but juxt love em. Have fun, be safe, and you and da misses behave (don't get caught  ).


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Weather man says*

showers and storms for Sat. night. Everyone better brig their slickers and rubbers...eerrrr, I mean waterproof foot wear. I guess if it rains we'll find out who the fairweather fisherman are....Tightlines


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Jason,*

New member (dovetherock27) will be at the clean-up with his GF. He just joined the board last night and tried to post but I guess the board was having some problems. Please add his name to the list when you get back from the Tank this morn....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks Hat I got him on the list. Don't be trying to start no rumors that I went to the tank and got me a big rockfish and am going to try to sneak it in to the cleanup so I can win the fish pool.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well here is the list of food people are bringing so far

Murphman- hot dogs and burgers
Fishbait- charcoal
Rugger- kielbasas/smoked sausages
Happypappy- perogies
Naiad- baked beans
Shaggy- 2 grills
Hat80- potatoe salad, plates and utensils
Fish-on- hot dog and hamburger buns
Anthony- Official Cook
Surfman- potatoe chips
Manayunk Jake- Condiments
Sandcrab- soda

Beer is allowed but it can't be in a glass container. I will have plenty of trash bags and gloves for everyone. If someone can bring a small broom and dust pan that would help. There is no rules on what food to bring. If you have something you think everyone would enjoy bring it.

Here is the new list:

FL Fisherman
Sandcrab
Longranger-?????
Fish Bait
Joe Mama
Manayunk Jake
Naiad
Flounda
fisherman8876
Anthony
Murphman
Shaggy
Master Caster
Wtrdog
SurfMan
Hat80
Domestic_Goddess-?????
Happypappy832443
Ralph Jr.
Fish-on
dovetherock27


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Don't forget me!*

Jason,

Put me down for a couple of cases of soda.

Sandcrab


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Roger that! Oh wait you are retired now. How about this... Yes sir!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Not really retired - yet!*

Jason,

October 1st is my official retirement date, so make sure you are respectfull of your "Seniors" until then! 

After that, you can call me whatever you want.

PS - I am not an Officer so don't call me SIR!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thats right we work for a living dang it!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Work, whats that?*

You should have invested in thoes KK donuts too, I did....LOL


----------

